
Ask HN: Best JavaScript framework without needing Node? - brightball
I was just wondering, of all of the popular frameworks out there for front end development these days...which ones can be used without needing to install Nodejs locally?
======
acemarke
Pretty much all of them. For example, you can add React to a website with just
a couple script tags ( [https://reactjs.org/docs/add-react-to-a-
website.html](https://reactjs.org/docs/add-react-to-a-website.html) ) , and
same for Vue.

The issue is that "real" apps generally need build steps, and the build tools
themselves are written in Javascript, so those need Node to run.

